# Who can make me Tpo quality wodden catty in U.K?



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

Ok guys i am from Newcastle (UK)

I would be very interested if someone could make me a good solid wooden catty.

TTF and Doubled up TBG probably 1" ..

Am no expert so there might be some alterations here and there..

I'm a serious hunter and hunt regular or if and when i can...

This is the catty i would be interested in or something very similar... vvvvvvv


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

Or like this vvv


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

or this vvvvv


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Gamekeeper John...he is in the UK...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Those look like his designs

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Try making it yourself. You could probably make them for under $2 a piece. They are just Baltic Birch Plywood


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I agree with Bruce...if you have access to a jigsaw or a coping saw you should make one yourself...if you don't have a coping saw, you can use the money that you would pay someone to make you one to purchase a saw and make as many frames as you want...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I've moved away from Ply frames but plan to make some Ply/Laminate hardwood scale ones this winter. They won't shoot any differently, but I want to try my hand at them.

These cost me about $1.50 in material and take about 15 min to make. You can make them as simple or elaborate as you wish. You don't have to sand them ultra smooth or even finish them.

They make great workhorse frames.


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

You guys are absolutly right...I will invest in the tools needed and try my very best to make my own.I have already made 1 myself but the frame was already kind of made for me..I found a bicycle seat and looked underneath the seat and there was my catty frame.I cut the springs away from the back and the bolts with grinder And the holes in frame were perfect for tubes or bands...I will try and get pic of frame so you guys get better idea  So if i make my own .. all i would need to know is were to get TGB and the ties to go with it.And also how to tie the bands properly.Would be great help and thanks as always


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

Made 1 out of these as well.Very sturdy but light


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Read & use the Search function.

It will help answer most of your questions and prevent you from loosing an eye.


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

brucered said:


> Read & use the Search function.
> 
> It will help answer most of your questions and prevent you from loosing an eye.


brucered were is the section in the forum that shows you how to tie the bands and tubes etc please bud?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

alfie mania said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Read & use the Search function.
> ...


If you can't find a thread that shows how to tie bands and cut tubes, you are not looking.

Google works. YouTube sill have video demonstrations. This forum is FULL of threads on the subject.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

alfie mania said:


> You guys are absolutly right...I will invest in the tools needed and try my very best to make my own.I have already made 1 myself but the frame was already kind of made for me..I found a bicycle seat and looked underneath the seat and there was my catty frame.I cut the springs away from the back and the bolts with grinder And the holes in frame were perfect for tubes or bands...I will try and get pic of frame so you guys get better idea  So if i make my own .. all i would need to know is were to get TGB and the ties to go with it.And also how to tie the bands properly.Would be great help and thanks as always


TBH can be bought in most drugstores...look in the physiotherapy section...
YouTube has tons of tutorial vids on how to cut/tie bandsets...

GL and make sure you post a few pics of your finished work 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

If you want one now try Glen at West Yorkshire Catapults (facebook page). He recently made me the one attached and for £20 posted it was a bargain.



http://imgur.com/Ji0sT


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

I have message him Danny bud 

I made this make shift catty out of this bike seat frame and stuck dankung 1745 tubing on it lol

Took pheasant and pigeon and is very accurate..only bit i kept is the catty shape you see 

Any you guys made 1 ?


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

alfie mania said:


> I have message him Danny bud
> 
> I made this make shift catty out of this bike seat frame and stuck dankung 1745 tubing on it lol
> 
> ...


From the silver nut at the front of the seat to the back of the frame were there is a hole either side were the springs are attached..That's were my 1745 dankung tubes go now  Great and nothing expensive


----------



## west yorkshire catapults (Dec 5, 2016)

i can certainly make you one just like the top picture..... because i made that


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

west yorkshire catapults said:


> i can certainly make you one just like the top picture..... because i made that


I think youv'e nearly finished the 1 just like that Glen  And thanks very much buddy


----------

